# INHERITANCE!



## tarutherford (Oct 15, 2010)

I inherited my bunny and I'm in need of desperate help to (sadly) rehome my bunny. I've had her almost 2 years and have become so attached. She's 2 years old and so cute and sweet. Loves attention! Can anyone help? I don't have the heart to take her to a rescue center or animal shelter.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 15, 2010)

I am going to move this to a better forum.
What type of bunny is it? and why must you get her a home after all of this time?


----------



## tarutherford (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm working full time now and have personal issues which don't allow me the time to devote proper attention to our bunny. She is a spayed 3 yr old healthy English Lop. In your web-site header she is almost identical to the second large rabbit from the left with longer ears.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh me oh my. If I could... English lops are a big hit with a lot of people.


----------



## tarutherford (Oct 20, 2010)

What forum did you move me to?


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 21, 2010)

Moved to the rescue section of the forum, which is where people post about wanting to re-home their rabbits.


----------

